

For the first few people, hire from your network - mrschwabe
http://joel.is/post/23859456522/for-the-first-few-people-hire-from-your-network

======
speedmax
Hiring/Firing is one of the most difficult thing for founders at early stage.
I think trial type hiring is the key where dating before marriage is
ESSENTIAL.

